# Gorilla glue 4



## Johnny5968 (Aug 30, 2020)

9 weeks of flowering


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks nice my friend.


----------



## burnie (Aug 30, 2020)

For me , the GG #4 is like a sledgehammer `tween the eyes . That oughtta` be great Johnny !!
peace


----------



## Johnny5968 (Aug 30, 2020)

burnie said:


> For me , the GG #4 is like a sledgehammer `tween the eyes . That oughtta` be great Johnny !!
> peace


Yeah the gg4 is some real killer smoke...


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 30, 2020)

I need Smell O Vision.  Looks Great.  Nice work.


----------

